# New From Integrated Engineering: 2.5L Performance Software Upgrades



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

*Integrated Engineering is very happy to release our completely new in-house developed performance software solutions for all 2005-2014 VW 2.5L inline 5 engines. *






IE has become well known for attention to detail, high quality, market leading power and perfect fitment of performance hardware and engine products that we offer. To complement our quality hardware products, the same attention to detail as been implemented into our new performance software ECU Upgrades.. Our engineers start by completely reverse engineering each specific ECU, which is used to then develop performance software for that application. With use of our in-house Dynapack DP42 chassis dyno and Superflow 902 engine dyno, we are able to do repeated runs to test each change that is made to the software and confirm top performance and drivability.










IE engineer's advanced ECU recalibrations are used to increase the power output from the engine, while also focusing on increasing the all-around drivability. That is to not only provide more horsepower and torque, but make the driving experience more enjoyable by removing rev hang, increasing throttle response, and increasing the rev limiter. We also adjust each file to run as economically as possible, dialing in air/fuel ratios to exactly where they need to be.










We have developed two complete performance files for the 2.5L, these two stages are now available for all 2005-2014 engines.


IE 2.5L stage 1 performance flash is designed for people looking for a mild upgrade without having to install many performance hardware components. With just this software and an IE cold air intake kit (coming soon), power output is increased to *205 FT/LBS* and *185 HP*. With such a significant power increase, it makes the vehicle much more enjoyable to drive, with plenty of power available instantaneously. This specific flash also has the rev limiter increased to a *6800RPM*, which is a perfect match for the powerband and the OEM engine internals. { 










*IE Stage 1 ECU Performance Software available here*


The stage 2 performance flash for VW 2.5L engines is designed for people with the Integrated Engineering 2.5L intake manifold installed, looking for software to match. With this software, IE intake manifold, and an IE cold air intake kit, power output is increased to *180 FT/LBS* and *218 HP*. This specific flash also has the rev limiter increased to a *7200RPM*, which is a perfect match for the powerband and the OEM engine internals. _*Stage 2 requires IE IEIMVB1 Cast Intake Manifold.*_










*IE Stage 2 ECU Performance Software available here*

*IE Stage 2 Performance Software is also included in the complete IE 2.5L Intake Manifold Power Kit*


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

So why no more partnership with UM?


----------



## OR8187 (Sep 17, 2012)

UM was unable to tune my 2012 ECU, looks like IE has figured out how. Can y'all do turbo tunes?


----------



## DoDoubleGeo (Jul 20, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

[SUP][/SUP]Interested in the intake :thumbup: When is that coming out?

EDIT: Any plans to have shops locally bench flash in the near future?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

vr6-kamil said:


> So why no more partnership with UM?


We had no problems with the UM partnership, and they write great tunes. We have a lot of future products for a ton of chassis and engines coming out in the future that all require matching performance tunes, in the end it is more reliable to do these in in-house so we can quickly make adjustments to match hardware changes, test with revisions, and develop everything side by side at the same time. This is the best way to ensure the most reliable and best performing products that work seamlessly together and ensures we can keep up with the demand.



OR8187 said:


> UM was unable to tune my 2012 ECU, looks like IE has figured out how. Can y'all do turbo tunes?


We have talked about developing a 2.5L turbo tune. If anyone would like to drop off a turbo 2.5L car at our development center in SLC so we do not have to build one, then we can have a turbo tune on the market quickly. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

WhatNoGarnish said:


> [SUP][/SUP]Interested in the intake :thumbup: When is that coming out?
> 
> EDIT: Any plans to have shops locally bench flash in the near future?


Intake will be available very soon, just waiting on a few parts to finish production. Right now all tunes require you to send in the ECU to us for a tune. We are also working on loaner self tune tools. Our software dealer network will start to grow as soon as we start releasing software tunes for other platforms as well. I believe all the 09+ ECU's must be bench flashed, and those will always require you to send them in.


----------



## OR8187 (Sep 17, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> We had no problems with the UM partnership, and they write great tunes. We have a lot of future products for a ton of chassis and engines coming out in the future that all require matching performance tunes, in the end it is more reliable to do these in in-house so we can quickly make adjustments to match hardware changes, test with revisions, and develop everything side by side at the same time. This is the best way to ensure the most reliable and best performing products that work seamlessly together and ensures we can keep up with the demand.
> 
> 
> 
> We have talked about developing a 2.5L turbo tune. If anyone would like to drop off a turbo 2.5L car at our development center in SLC so we do not have to build one, then we can have a turbo tune on the market quickly. :thumbup:


I will look into it, see if anyone is in that area. If not I will see if there is a way to get you a turbo kit if that is another option that you are willing to pursue. Any chance we will get to see some early designs of the 2011+ Jetta manifold? Also does this mean I can happily sell the 3rd gen mr2 pump that I literally bought at the end of August? Really appreciate all the work yall are doing on the 2.5 platform.


----------



## Infamous_VR6 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hello, I have a few questions.

How do I know if I have the 170hp 2.5L? I have a 2012 jetta SE 2.5L

How soon will the air intake be released? And where is the ECU located.

Another thing, I have the hydraulic steering so that means the intake manifold won't work at all with my 2012 Jetta correct?


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Intake will be available very soon, just waiting on a few parts to finish production. Right now all tunes require you to send in the ECU to us for a tune. We are also working on loaner self tune tools. Our software dealer network will start to grow as soon as we start releasing software tunes for other platforms as well. I believe all the 09+ ECU's must be bench flashed, and those will always require you to send them in.


Thanks Tyler, IMO sending the ECU in is a deal breaker for me. If you can get a loaner tool for 09+ i'll be purchasing software from you in a heart beat. UM, I believe, can do it with the 09 MK5 but not the MK6 yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice work, guys. :beer:


----------



## granth (Dec 5, 2001)

WhatNoGarnish said:


> Thanks Tyler, IMO sending the ECU in is a deal breaker for me. If you can get a loaner tool for 09+ i'll be purchasing software from you in a heart beat. UM, I believe, can do it with the 09 MK5 but not the MK6 yet.


You can buy a spare ECU on ebay for ~$100. Well worth the convenience IMHO. Just make sure to double check the part number. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Infamous_VR6 said:


> Hello, I have a few questions.
> 
> How do I know if I have the 170hp 2.5L? I have a 2012 jetta SE 2.5L
> 
> ...


150P cars were only available in early 05 cars. Your 2012 is a 170HP car. The ECU is under the rain tray, I'll post up a DIY on how to remove it here soon.
Unfortunately, yes. The intake manifold will not work with your hydraulic power steering car. 

I just got word from our engineers on the intake. The intake has been designed, tested, and approved. We are waiting on manufacturing test samples to come in on the silicone for quality and fitment testing. Once approved the bulk order will be pretty quick. These should be available in 6-8 weeks time now. We don't manufacture products like this that don't make power, so until we found that an intake design did make more power on the tune we started design testing and engineering that second.


----------



## Infamous_VR6 (Mar 18, 2013)

Will you guys sell it as a kit with the Intake? 

sucks i cant get the Manifold for my car  no plans at all to do something for MK6 Cars? i could still get a turbo kit for a 2012 right?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Infamous_VR6 said:


> Will you guys sell it as a kit with the Intake?
> 
> sucks i cant get the Manifold for my car  no plans at all to do something for MK6 Cars? i could still get a turbo kit for a 2012 right?


Yes, we will more than likely do a stage 1 power kit that will bundle the intake and software. Our manifold will fit MK6 cars, as long as it does not have the hydraulic power steering. There are MK6 cars not equipped with hydro steering, check under your hood and take a look to verify. We have talked about doing a hydro steering manifold, but nothing is in the works as of right now. You can turbo your car, yes.


----------



## ourlee (Jul 19, 2010)

Are those numbers at the wheels? What does stage 1 cost?
Rick


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

ourlee said:


> Are those numbers at the wheels? What does stage 1 cost?
> Rick


It's at the flywheel. Check their website


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

I've been wondering why the rev limit has been changed to only 7200 RPM since the manifold first released it was 7400 RPM. Over time it was readvertised to be 7200 RPM. So I'm not sure if it was bad advertising or 7400 RPM rev limit caused problems like throwing belts or something.

I do remember that 7800 RPM could be achievable when the crank pulley fix is introduced too


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

To reiterate the answer I posted in the other thread- 7200 pm is plenty, and is what the UM files done for us were always supposed to be.


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

granth said:


> You can buy a spare ECU on ebay for ~$100. Well worth the convenience IMHO. Just make sure to double check the part number. :beer:


that's a good point, but with the additional $100 to flash the 2011+ ECU and a spare ECU for convenience, i'm looking at ~$600 for just stage 1..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

You cannot mix and match ecu's with '09+ cars like you can with the earlier ones. We will have loaner tools for '06-08 cars very soon so those earlier cars can DIY. Local dealers will be next on the to-do list. Unfortunately Rome wasn't built in a day, as they say. 

The later ECU's are too difficult to flash and too easy to damage for the customer to do it. It is what it is for the time being. Just prying them open takes some time.


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> You cannot mix and match ecu's with '09+ cars like you can with the earlier ones. We will have loaner tools for '06-08 cars very soon so those earlier cars can DIY. Local dealers will be next on the to-do list. Unfortunately Rome wasn't built in a day, as they say.
> 
> The later ECU's are too difficult to flash and too easy to damage for the customer to do it. It is what it is for the time being. Just prying them open takes some time.


Understood, i'll be first in line for a port flash when it happens :thumbup:


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> 150P cars were only available in early 05 cars. Your 2012 is a 170HP car. The ECU is under the rain tray, I'll post up a DIY on how to remove it here soon.
> Unfortunately, yes. The intake manifold will not work with your hydraulic power steering car.
> 
> I just got word from our engineers on the intake. The intake has been designed, tested, and approved. We are waiting on manufacturing test samples to come in on the silicone for quality and fitment testing. Once approved the bulk order will be pretty quick. These should be available in 6-8 weeks time now. We don't manufacture products like this that don't make power, so until we found that an intake design did make more power on the tune we started design testing and engineering that second.


So with the 150hp '05.5-'07; will I see these same numbers? I am assuming YES, since the differences between the 170HP's (discussed in numerous threads) is a slightly different OEM intake, and software programming. If your package replaces the OEM stuff, then I should see the same performance +66hp for Stage 2...

just wanted to clarify...'08+ 2.5L are 170HP. VW had started to fix some of the 05.5-07's starting with the '08 models...20+HP, MAF, upgraded seals on doors and windshield to improve/reduce cabin noise, '08.5 got MFD.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Yes, that's correct. The only reason there's some ambiguity going on there is because I haven't had an early car in here to do the stage 1 stuff on yet. We have an '08, and an '09. It's irrelevant for stage 2 as you mention. 

Cheers.

Pete


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

WhatNoGarnish said:


> Understood, i'll be first in line for a port flash when it happens :thumbup:


I'll be right behind you. :thumbup:


----------



## coowhip (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm in for a Port Flash on a 13' Passat SE 2.5l.


----------



## Infamous_VR6 (Mar 18, 2013)

What's a port flash?


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

Infamous_VR6 said:


> What's a port flash?


They can go through the OBDII port under the dash and reprogram the ecu.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Infamous_VR6 said:


> What's a port flash?


Port flash refers to using the OBD port in the car to write the file to the ECU. Right now on the models we can not port flash, the ECU will need to be pulled out of the car and sent in to do it here at the shop.


----------



## Infamous_VR6 (Mar 18, 2013)

Oh will that be available for a 2012 Jetta 2.5?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Infamous_VR6 said:


> Oh will that be available for a 2012 Jetta 2.5?


At some point I'm sure port flashing will be available for them, but have no idea when that will be. I would not wait for it.


----------



## Infamous_VR6 (Mar 18, 2013)

I'll just send it in. Any update on the ECU removal DIY?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Infamous_VR6 said:


> I'll just send it in. Any update on the ECU removal DIY?


I'm working on that now, send us an email if you would like and we can give you instructions as well. [email protected]


----------



## Infamous_VR6 (Mar 18, 2013)

Whats your email?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Infamous_VR6 said:


> Whats your email?






[email protected] said:


> [email protected]


.


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

Why does the oem tq number change between the dynos? Hit 190 tq on the oem vs stage1 but on the intake dyno stock doesn't hit. And why start the dynos at different rpm


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Those sheets are two different cars, on two different dynos, nearly 18 months apart. Both baseline numbers are from the same car as the product test, on the same day, and same dyno. However, attempting to stack the data isn't going to end nicely. 

It's an all motor car, it doesn't really matter what RPM you start at.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Infamous_VR6 said:


> I'll just send it in. Any update on the ECU removal DIY?


Here you go sir.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

*IE is proud to offer 3 solutions to flash our software!*










We have 3 different options to suite your needs on receiving IE software. We are still working on getting our dealer network software ready, but for now we have two added options besides sending in your ECU. Read below to learn more about each option!










*IE PowerLink*
The Integrated Engineering PowerLink handheld OBD programmer is a powerful device capable of reprogramming your ECU with performance files. It can store multiple files, allowing a complete recalibration of the ECU for different octane settings or boost levels. It can also put the ecu completely back to stock, not “stock load levels”. Finally, it can also read and clear OBD trouble codes. All of this is accomplished on device with a full color touchscreen interface. Files can be downloaded for tuning and uploaded back to the device with the included USB cable, and any Windows XP/7/8 PC. No external power is ever required.










Adding this device allows total control over your ECU’s engine calibration. You will be able to quickly (5-10 minutes) switch between calibrations. These are not partial calibrations changing just a few settings, but rather complete calibrations for each octane / boost. It also allows further collaboration with the tuner, as files can be exchanged via the internet, rather then relying on a 3rd party installation shop. (IE PowerLink is an additional 259.99)









*IE direct port loaner tool*
At Integrated Engineering, we want to make it as easy and convenient for you to flash your ECU with our performance software as possible. For that reason, we have a loaner tool program. Under this program, a case containing a flash tool, laptop, charger, and instructions is rented to you. All you need to complete your flash in your driveway is an internet connection (wifi or ethernet), our loaner tool kit, and a 10 amp charger. The process takes about half an hour to read, and then within 24 hours (during the week) you will be provided a tuned file which takes about 20 minutes to write to the ecu. 









Mail-in service
When choosing our mail-in service to upgrade the software, we require your ECU to be sent in for bench flashing. This process will be completed in less than 24 hours and then shipped back out to you. 


All three of these software flashing options are available for the following products:
-IE 2.5L stage 1 software
-IE 2.5L stage 2 software
-IE 2.5L basic power kit
-IE 2.5L ultimate power kit


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm assuming the '09+ ECUs wouldn't be Power Link friendly. What about just the 2009s since you can still flash them through directly unlike the 2010 is on the bench only?


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

vr6-kamil said:


> I'm assuming the '09+ ECUs wouldn't be Power Link friendly. What about just the 2009s since you can still flash them through directly unlike the 2010 is on the bench only?


Never mind, I found the answer on the other thread. So still working on the '09+


----------



## arson451 (Feb 10, 2004)

Will yall be doing a Black Friday sale like last year? If so any hints on what might be on sale?


Sent from an iTard.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

arson451 said:


> Will yall be doing a Black Friday sale like last year? If so any hints on what might be on sale?


Yes we will be having a black Friday sale, we are still working out the details.


----------



## Matti von Kessing (Jan 17, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Those sheets are two different cars, on two different dynos, nearly 18 months apart. Both baseline numbers are from the same car as the product test, on the same day, and same dyno. However, attempting to stack the data isn't going to end nicely.
> 
> It's an all motor car, it doesn't really matter what RPM you start at.


I know people want to see graphs, but why not go through the trouble of making the data representative of actual changes that resulted from installing parts on a test mule? At least try to eliminate as much variability as possible. Dyno the test mule, throw your parts on, re-flash the ECU, and then dyno again: same car, same day.

The stage 1 plot would indicate an almost miraculous upward shift of torque through the entire power band (+15 ft-lbs), and stage 2 plot shows me is that there will be very little change in performance from 2,000 to 5,000 RPM (maybe even a slight decrease), with ALL the benefit occurring due to increasing the top-end flow and increasing the rev limit. Right now, we're looking at data from 3 different cars on 3 different days, spread out over 2 different charts.


----------



## Infamous_VR6 (Mar 18, 2013)

If I add a AWE cat back exhaust the stage 1 ECU tune with intake you think I'll see 200hp, 200tq?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Don't think the exhaust will get you there.


----------



## Infamous_VR6 (Mar 18, 2013)

Any ideas?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Exhaust is good, sounds good too. Next step after that is SRI. After SRI, then pistons. ~11.5:1. Could even be drop ins on factory rods. These motors really need the higher compression.


----------



## arson451 (Feb 10, 2004)

With higher compression will we still keep low end torque?


Sent from an iTard.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Higher compression will raise it across the board. The stock compression is really too low once you flatten out the torque curve with an intake manifold.


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Exhaust is good, sounds good too. Next step after that is SRI. After SRI, then pistons. ~11.5:1. Could even be drop ins on factory rods. These motors really need the higher compression.


You mean 11.0:1 since you sell that on your website? Still a hefty bump from stock 9.5:1 right?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

No, I mean 11.5:1. In fact, might even go 12:1, but I think with factory cams 11.5:1 will be the best compromise. Still up in the air if we put together a package.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Would 12:1 be able to run on pump gas?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

I will see what timing advance looks like with 11.5:1 on stock cams tomorrow hopefully. That'll tell us what's up. :thumbup:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Really looking forward to this. Almost got the money saved up so I can place the order whenever you guys have em ready. Looks like I'll be installing these along with my eurojet intake manifold and a new tune from you guys all at once. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

:heart:


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm considering this now for my mk6 with the Black Friday sale... Couple questions thou:

Since IE needs to crack open my ECU, will it be available to port flash after doing so? I ask because I want stage 2 eventually and I'm tired of my CEL from test pipe... I would like to delete the SAI as well...

If not, I'm assuming that with any revisions to software, it will need to be sent in? But if you can eventually port flash, can I use the loaner tool instead?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

That's correct, it would need to come in for updates. If port flash becomes an option it will work for updates as well at that time.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Do you do any sort of customized tuning options? Specifically...are you able to modify the ECU to take advantage of your SAI delete plates without worrying about a CEL?


There has been mention of buying a spare ECU on Ebay, which is something that is attractive for my situation. Any more details on exactly what to look for when shopping for a used ECU? Does it have to be a specific part number or are there a range of numbers that would work (similar to what I was accustomed to on my old Digifant II Jetta)? I have an 07 Rabbit so I would be able to get away with a spare ECU, thankfully.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

A1an said:


> Do you do any sort of customized tuning options? Specifically...are you able to modify the ECU to take advantage of your SAI delete plates without worrying about a CEL?
> 
> 
> There has been mention of buying a spare ECU on Ebay, which is something that is attractive for my situation. Any more details on exactly what to look for when shopping for a used ECU? Does it have to be a specific part number or are there a range of numbers that would work (similar to what I was accustomed to on my old Digifant II Jetta)? I have an 07 Rabbit so I would be able to get away with a spare ECU, thankfully.



We don't do emissions deletes- sorry on that one. Not willing to risk it, plus those fixes won't pass emissions in most states anyways. Too many fines being levied for that stuff. 

On these it's best to not swap the ECU's around- there are many different versions of 2.5L unfortunately, basically thanks to VW's mid year changes and california emissions... Best to find your ECU code either by physically checking, looking in vag com (it's on the engine page), or calling the dealer parts dept with your VIN number.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Not to start anything, then why even offer the delete plates if you guys are worried about being slapped with an emissions fine?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

For real off road use who cares about the code


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Fair enough. Still thinking I'd still rather have that programmed out so in the event something else on the motor/whatever were to fail on the track I'd know when a CEL pops up.


----------



## spathotan (Jun 14, 2013)

Ive read the thread and the website page and nowhere do I see any mention of transmission. So I must ask, *does this tune support automatics*?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Stage 1 files for auto no problem... We do not recommend the stage 2 SRI setup for automatics because the rev limiter cannot be raised. :thumbup:


----------



## spathotan (Jun 14, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Stage 1 files for auto no problem... We do not recommend the stage 2 SRI setup for automatics because the rev limiter cannot be raised. :thumbup:


Oh boy, a tune might convince me to keep this car. Stage 1 is all id be interested in anyways. The SO isnt going to be too happy when I make mention of this :laugh:


----------

